# 60" Side wing



## Polaris500Sport

Last winter I was goin through all the pictures on this forum and seen one guy from Sweden I believe had a side wing mounted on his Polaris Sportsman. Well up here in Canada we get a lot of snow during the latter part of winter. I got some ideas floating around in my head about how I could put a side wing on my Polaris Sportsman. On the front I have a 60" Moose straight blade. This past summer I bought a 60" Cycle Country blade used for 200 bucks that I would use for the wing blade. The past couple of weekends I have finally been able to get some work done on it and its coming along quite good, tomorrow I will post pics of how I have designed and mounted my mounting brackets.Thumbs Up


----------



## Plow man Foster

What do you plow that is wide enough for you to use a side wing? 

#Subscribed for pics


----------



## Polaris500Sport

I have a very large circle type yard where I can just go round and round and push it out to the edges, my drive way is long and gets blown in very easily so this way I can throw it into the ditch easier.


----------



## sublime68charge

would also like to c Pics of your mock up and desgin. a Side wing is and Idea I have kicked around as well but never got the time to try and put something together.

Good luck as well.


----------



## bullseye

I too have to deal with our lovely Alberta winters !! I too would be interested in your design and/or pics of what you are trying to build !!


----------



## mercer_me

I'm looking forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## JoeCool

I too liked that idea. I had a tracked Arctic Cat and figured it had all the traction and stability it would need to push the snow out and up. If you don't use chains on the tires you might find it necessary to get some or at least some ice screws to prevent your rear from simply spinning/sliding sideways as soon as it gets heavy going. Let's see your stuff when you get a minute.


----------



## LunchBox

I would love to see some shots


----------



## goel

signing up for pictures also.

Whats the plan to hold the rear end straight when plowing with the wing down and the bank trying to turn you sideways?


----------



## Polaris500Sport




----------



## Polaris500Sport




----------



## goel

Nice, love the photobucket pictures that show all the detail.

Very important, let us know about the performance this winter.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris500Sport

goel;1335637 said:


> signing up for pictures also.
> 
> Whats the plan to hold the rear end straight when plowing with the wing down and the bank trying to turn you sideways?


I mounted a piece of 1 1/2 square tubing to the draw bar on the quad with a bracket and pin to allow it to hinge up and and down and then put the same style of bracket and pin on the back of the blade to get the pushing power from the center of the machine. I may have to put sand bags on the quad to weight it down a little.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

I will defitenly keep every body informed on how it performs and will try and get pics of it off the quad and put together so everyone can see how it mounts together, to me its a very simple design.


----------



## JoeCool

It is all about leverage, doesn't matter where the connection is. Weight for sure, traction aids too... chains/screws. I am regretting selling my quad now...


----------



## sublime68charge

Looks good to me. I will also be awaiting the reports of how it holds up in snow condition's 

Wondering are you gonna put some weight on the rear of the quad to try and limit the side push that wing will create?

good luck I hope it works out even better then you think it will.
cause then I can copy the desgin and put on my own quad.


----------



## White Gardens

The only thing I would consider is to put some sort of break-away hinge from the plow to the hitch. Make it spring loaded or something like that on a cam.

That or make it telescoping and put a shear pin in it.

I would just be afraid that you could bend the rear of the ATV if you hit something hard.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

I'm not to concerned about anything bending on the ATV, if I do hit something I think it will spin me sideways before bending anything, just going to be used for plowing the yard out not any roadways that I don't know what's in the ditches


----------



## RockyMTN

This morning I had to wrestle with my machine to keep it going strait with a normal angled plow on a slight slope. I can’t imagine you will be able to stay on track with this beast while pushing anything more than an inch of snow.

On the other hand, if you had one on each side… :salute:


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Goin to try the wing for the first time tomorrow morning we've gotten about 4" of snow so far. This will be the first time plowing this winter


----------



## ALC-GregH

That "looks" awesome. I have a feeling it will constantly want to crab walk as you push. Add LOTS of weight and it might track more straight. Get some video of it in action. Still pics won't show how it works.


----------



## perrysee

send pic or little video of it plowing thanks


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Hey fellas haven't had a chance to use it real good yet, used it Saturday for a short trip and still need to do some tweaking. With the ball and coupler as a hinge point the wing wanted to roll forward And dig really bad so I'm in the midst of making the wing not be able to do that.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Still haven't been able to use it yet, were still waiting for our first snow fall!! I've had to add a piece of angle iron behind the wing blade and then run bolts through the face of plow to the angle iron to allow it from wanting to roll forward and really dig. All I need now is to add weight to the back of the quad and it should be good to go.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

that thing is badass good idea and engineering good job!


----------



## Polaris500Sport

ScubaSteve728;1419908 said:


> that thing is badass good idea and engineering good job!


Thanks Steve


----------



## flatlander42

Subscribed for Videos!!


----------



## linycctitan

^^^ x2 ^^ Great engineering, hope it works well for you.


----------



## yam03

So how did you make out...
did it perform as you expected?
Nice looking


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Still havent been able to try it out yet!!! We havent got any snow at all this winter. I am goin to have to add weight to the back end though to keep it from wanting to spin around sideways.


----------



## justin_jkj

Im going to assume it did not work very well?


----------



## RC51

Any videos yet?


----------



## tebletlawns

Any snow yet? None here either! Hopefully we'll get both soon.


----------



## braindead1684

Resurrecting this, did you ever get to try her out.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

The wing actually worked very well. Since then I have unfortunatley had to sell the quad but still have the wing setup and am planning on buying a Sportsman 800 this winter or early this spring. One thing I will be changing though is the angle of the wing to have less drag and not push so much snow with it. Traction was never a issue. I added winter windhshield washer to all 4 tires for fluid weight, similar to that of a tractor. I never did get any action video or video of it at all or action still shots. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Hey Guys, So i have bought another Sportsman 500 and have gotten the wing put back on. Hoping to get video of it this winter.


----------



## Mike_

Like to see it, I might want to add one to my UTV plow but I would have a problem getting it into my garage. I'd probably scrap the side of the wife's car it's a tight fit now.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

I will try and get pics of it this week after work sometime Mike. what current plow do you have on your UTV?


----------



## Mike_

I've got a 72" Eagle Plow, using my winch for lift and rigged up my own power angle.


----------



## Mike_

Here's a snow pic from 2013 and one after the snow melts


----------

